
Ask HN: How is Gitlab.com deployed and how does Gitlab upgrade Gitlab.com? - sahilarora535
There are a couple of ways to install and deploy Gitlab server which have been mentioned here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.gitlab.com&#x2F;installation&#x2F; . I am curious to know which of these methods do Gitlab itself use to host Gitlab.com and how does it upgrade the current version of Gitlab while ensuring no downtime.
======
marinj
GitLab.com is using the omnibus-gitlab package and it is configured in the HA
configuration as per docs in
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/administration/high_availability/...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/administration/high_availability/README.html#doc-
nav) . The actual update is being done using the directions in
[https://docs.gitlab.com/omnibus/update/README.html#multi-
nod...](https://docs.gitlab.com/omnibus/update/README.html#multi-node-ha-
deployment). We use a custom built tool to enforce that zero downtime upgrade
and the tool is in [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/takeoff/](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/takeoff/) .

I do have to note that the tool is something we use temporarily as we are
working towards refactoring part of infrastructure towards Kubernetes.

~~~
sahilarora535
This is very helpful. Thank you very much. Is it also documented somewhere the
problems you face when using Omnibus packages, and why you are planning on
shifting to Kubernetes?

